# 'Download This Gun'  3-D Printed Gun Reliable Up To 600 Rounds



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2013)

[h=2]'Download This Gun'  3-D Printed Gun Reliable Up To 600 Rounds[/h] 		 		 		Posted 		by  	 	 		 			Soulskill 		 	 	  	 	 	on Saturday March 02, @11:34AM 	 	 		


> from the you-wouldn't-download-a-car dept.
> 
> An anonymous reader writes _"We've talked previously about Texan  gunsmith Cody Wilson's efforts to create 3-D-printable parts for  firearms. He has a printed magazine that can withstand normal operation for quite a while. But he's also been working on building parts of the gun itself. An early version of a 3-D printed 'lower receiver'   the part of the gun holding the operating parts  failed after firing  just 6 rounds. Now, a new video posted by Wilson's organization shows their design has improved enough to withstand over 600 rounds. Plus, their test only ended because they used up their ammunition; they say the receiver could have easily withstood a thousand rounds or more.  Speaking to Ars, Wilson gave some insight into his reasoning behind  this creation with regard to gun laws. 'I believe in evading and  disintermediating the state. It seemed to be something we could build an  organization around. Just like Bitcoin can circumvent financial  mechanisms. ... The message is in what we're doingthe message is:  download this gun.' A spokesperson for the ATF said that while operating  a business as a firearm manufacturer requires a license, an individual  manufacturing one for personal use is legal."_



I dunno....I'm just seeing Star Trek Replicator-tech here.  Imagine a Gil-Hiben gun?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 2, 2013)

Meh, machine shops are in virtually every moderately sized town in the US, which means the capability to produce a complete gun is also there.  AK receivers are sheet metal, far more accessible than a 3d printer.  An receiver by itself is a gun only in the eyes of the ATF.
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

From the you-wouldn't-download-a-car department?

Um...
http://mashable.com/2013/03/01/urbee-3d-printed-car/


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 5, 2013)

It's an interesting idea, but pretty much impractical.  You're not going to get anything that is anywhere nearly as durable as today's quality firearms (note, I did not include pot-metal zinc alloy POS guns...).  You still need metal parts in a firearm, such as reinforcements, springs, ejectors, barrels, slides, etc.  By the time someone has gone through the machinations to get a 3D printer working to produce such weaponry, he could have already purchased several standard firearms or even crafted his own at a much cheaper price.  

Milling machines produce parts that are far more durable, and cheaper.  Furthermore, they don't require nearly as much of a capital investment, and can operate under less than ideal conditions.  After all, the gallant British folks were churning out STEN submachine guns in decrepit factories that had been bombed several times, during WW II.  

Computer-controlled milling machines make it even easier, and are quite plentiful.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2013)

There is a lot to 3D printing now that is impractical, however this is something that is going to change rapidly.

I was founder of a hackerspace/makerspace and one of the projects that we were working on was building a RepRap 3D printer.  Sadly that project fell apart (the hackerspace and the still-unbuilt RepRap still exists, but its original location and my involvement in the org does not.)    

The possibilities for 3D printing are amazing and while I think we're still way off from being able to download cars and guns, the fact that a bunch of friends can get together and build a replicator that can recreate a broken belt for a dishwasher or a missing shoe for a Barbie doll amazing.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2013)

It's amazing what 3D printing can do--and it's improving rapidly. But it's also cheaper than you'd think so durability may meet disposability.


----------

